# اريد طريقة استخلاص الفضه من محاليل الصور الاشعاعيه بالتفصيل ؟؟؟؟



## memo1455 (16 يناير 2007)

اريد طريقة استخلاص الفضه من محاليل الصور الاشعاعيه بالتفصيل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## كمال_حامد (11 فبراير 2007)

*طريقة استخلاص الفضة من املاح الاشعة ومن افلام الاشعة*

1 - نظف الوح الاشغة 
2- حضرمحلول من NaOH بتركيز مناسب
3 - انقع الواح الاشعة في ذلك المحلول واتركها لمدة يوم او يومين حتي تصير شفافة(الواح الاشعة)
4 -بذلك تم استخلاص الفضة من الواح الاشعة 
واذا اردت استخلاصها من محاليل الاشعة اسكب المحلول المحضر في الطريقة 2 في محلول الاشعة يتكون راسب هو الفضة رصاصي اللون 
5 - ابدء عمليا في هذه الخطوات واذا واجهتك مشكلة ارسل اس ام اس في 00249912691136لتنبيهي ذلك لان تواجدي علي المنتدي متقطع
6 - هناك عدة طرق اقطصادية اخري ولكن هذه الطريقة هي الاسرع 

-- اتمني لك التوفيق ---


----------



## memo1455 (26 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر على اهتمامك
اريد ان اعرف هذه الطريقه بسرح اكثر و بالتركيزات 
واريد ان اعرف الطرق الاقتصاديه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال_حامد (27 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز اريدك فقط ان تجرب هذه الخطوات البسيطة ثم من بعد ذلك ازودك بملف كامل لاستخلاص الفضة مع كافة المعادلات فقط ابء و اخبرني عن ملاحظاتك


----------



## Gladiator2006 (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لكن ما قصدك بالتركيز المناسب !!!! نرجو التحديد اذا سمحت


----------



## كمال_حامد (28 فبراير 2007)

نعم اخي ENG.Foam اقصد تركيز مناسب مثلا اذابة 10 جرامات naoh في نصف لتر ماء صافي عليه عليك ان تجرب وتضع ملاحظاتك علي نتائج التجربة وبالتالي يمكنك فهم واحدة من طرق الاستخلاص


----------



## محمد1004 (2 مارس 2007)

معلش انا دخلت على الخط 
انا هاوي الكترونيات و تكنولوجيا و عندي شوية فضول ناحية الكيمياء و الاحياء
بس بدي اسال ايش اسم مادة الاشعة الكيميائي و هل لاشعة x تاثير قوي بحيث تعمل تغيير في تركيب مادة المحلول يرجى افادتي حول هذا الامر
محمد ابو مطر/ فلسطين/غزة
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمد على حافظ حسين (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مجهوداتك والمعلومات القيمه استاذ كمال حامد وارجو اسم الماده بالغه العربيه ومن اين ناتى بها او اماكن تواجدها اذا امكن وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## كمال_حامد (15 أغسطس 2010)

هيدروكسيد الصوديم او الصودا الكاويا و احيانا تستخدم في صناعة الصابون


----------



## محمد على حافظ حسين (23 أغسطس 2010)

*محمد على حافظ حسين*

استاذ كمال شكرا اولا على اسم المحلول وارجو من سياتك اجابتى على هذا السؤال هل نضع المحلول فى اناء معدنى ولا بلاستيك وشكرا


----------



## كمال_حامد (25 أغسطس 2010)

بلاستك لان المحلول ياكل معظم المعادن -


----------



## ابو محمد الاسدي (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اسال عن تاثير حامض النتريك في عملية الترسيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة واتمنى من حضرتك افادتنا بكيفية اختبار محلول المظهر لمعرفة كمية الفضة به حيث انه فى بعض الاماكن يغشونه بزيادة المياه عليه فى انتظار الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

